

Show HN: Journi, a free travel journal iPhone app - papauschek
https://www.journiapp.com

======
iaskwhy
Congratulations on having it available, good luck!

I haven't tried it yet but I've read the site. How are you going to monetise
it?

Bug report: FAQ text on Windows with Chrome:
[http://imgur.com/bnJYG4V](http://imgur.com/bnJYG4V) (the font is very small
and it's not a good type for Chrome in Windows)

~~~
lukeqsee
> How are you going to monetise it?

Also my immediate question. I am willing to pay for a service like this to
continue (I love traveling and have been looking for a good app to function as
a journal). My first thought was basically, "A travel journal is _really_
important to me now and will increasingly become more important to me. How can
I guarantee this work/time/life invested will continue for 40 years?"

~~~
papauschek
Thanks for the feedback. It's great to hear that you're willing to pay for
such a service. If you're interested i put you on our list of testers for
freemium?!

~~~
lukeqsee
I'd be happy to test—though my traveling will be limited in the near future (I
just finished a summer of traveling).

Edit: just noticed you were located in Wien. Ironically, I spent three weeks
there this summer (mostly in Pötzleinsdorf area).

~~~
papauschek
We are from Wien that's right. :) Hope you had a great time there! At the
moment we are in San Francisco. At least until October.

------
markerdmann
This looks terrific! I was looking for something exactly like this not too
long ago. At that time my parents were about to embark on a round-the-world
journey, and it was so difficult to find a simple travel blogging app or
service for my mom. In the end I set her up with an account on Medium, but
even Medium's carefully designed UX was still too awkward, and she never felt
completely comfortable with it.

Note to UX designers: if you want to subject your designs to some serious
blast testing, make sure to recruit a few 60 to 80 year olds for your user
studies!

~~~
papauschek
Totally get your point! Thanks will pass on the UI/UX credits to bbusetti. she
is responsible for the design. In fact we really tasted a lot with older
people. My parents now use it a lot, as they can also follow via web and
email.

------
tosh
I wonder how many verticals can be built upon facebook's core concept of
sharing thoughts and photos just by carving out a niche and doubling down on
it.

I guess this is another instance of the higher level arc of use-case
unbundling in the mobile space.

Another recent example would be Product Hunt as unbundled 'show hn'. Food for
thought.

~~~
papauschek
no doubt, journi is a niche product, as I built it for people on the go. What
I saw on FB is that users are tired of people over-spamming their timeline
with vacation photos. And other users don’t want to share certain things on
facebook because the data might be too private or too spammy for others. And
last but not least, it’s hard to recover important moments on facebook.
Moments easily get lost in your timeline or your friends streams and stay
there unnoticed.

------
johnhok
I haven't tried out the app yet but by looking at the landing page it looks
like there isn't a way to journal video entries? I've been trying to find a
travel journal app that can let me take short snaps and short video updates as
I travel.

~~~
papauschek
That's right. For the early version we decided not to support video entries.
But we are counting every request. And it is on our radar. I like the idea of
videos as well. I'd like to know what kind of videos you want to share? How
long are the videos you currently make?

~~~
johnhok
It's not something I've done but it's something I could see myself doing while
travelling more if there was a more seamless way to share/aggregate/organize
them. I was thinking more along the lines of candid short videos like "Hey
guys we just had a crazy 8 hour ride on a Jeepney from Manila to Banaue and
here we are amongst the breath-taking rice fields. Take a look!".

------
ChristianKletzl
Love the UI and UX, everything is pretty & intuitive.

Is it possible to tag friends who were with me, at each entry? Either through
Facebook or Twitter tags? That would allow me to share the moment with friends
who experienced it as well.

~~~
papauschek
Thanks! design credits go to bbusetti! Tagging is not possible in this
version. But we already started looking into that, as we are working on a
feature to collaborate with two or more people on the same trip.

------
pocketlimmer
Just wanted to say thank you for creating such an app! I hope to use it in
upcoming trips!

~~~
papauschek
Glad you like it! If you have any feedback then let me know!

------
ZushiZack
i've been using this! great service!

